# Dunk Elite - The world's first team made up only of dunkers!



## Adam Florczak (Dec 27, 2013)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Introducing to you the first member of Dunk Elite - Dmitry 'Smoove' Krivenko.

Share and stay tuned in for next introductions!


----------



## Adam Florczak (Dec 27, 2013)

With all turkey leftovers taken care of it's business as usual today.

It's time to introduce to you the second member of Dunk Elite - Rafał 'Lipek' Lipiński

Check out this SICK mixtape, share and stay tuned in for next introductions!


----------

